# National Geographic - The World of the Ninja



## Makalakumu (Nov 18, 2006)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4919536125159093865&q=National+Geographic&hl=en

Gotta love their mating ritual!


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 18, 2006)

Lmao


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 18, 2006)

Long Live Pooky!

Boot to the Head! *** Aka Ninja Mating


----------



## bydand (Nov 18, 2006)

Have to love that!   Go Pooky!


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 21, 2006)

A TKD instructor that I knew in college kept a few reticulated pocket-ninjers in his school. He thought they were cute at the time but had to have them put to sleep when they got older.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 21, 2006)

Hillarious! :rofl:


----------



## exile (Nov 21, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hillarious! :rofl:



You got _that_ right, Brian!


----------

